# My Duck is  Dead



## beer-b-q (Sep 14, 2009)

*My Duck is  Dead*

A  woman brought a very limp duck into  a veterinary surgeon. 

As she laid  her pet on the table, the vet pulled out his  stethoscope and listened to the bird's chest.  After a moment or two, the vet shook his  head sadly and said, "I'm sorry, your duck, Cuddles, has passed away."  

The  distressed woman wailed, "Are you  sure?"  

"Yes, I am sure. The duck  is dead,"  replied the vet.  

"How  can you be so sure?" she protested.. "I mean you  haven't done any testing on him or anything. He  might just be in a coma or something."  

The  vet rolled his eyes, turned around and left the room.  

He returned a few minutes later with a  black Labrador Retriever. 

As the duck's owner looked  on in amazement, the dog stood on his hind legs, put  his front paws on the examination table and sniffed  the duck from top to bottom. 

He then looked up at  the vet with sad eyes and shook his head.  

The  vet patted the dog on the head and took it out of  the room.  

A few minutes later he returned  with a cat.  The cat jumped on the table and also delicately sniffed the bird from head to foot. 

The cat sat back on its haunches, shook its head,  meowed softly and strolled out of the room.  

The vet looked at the woman and  said,  "I'm sorry, but as I said, this is most  definitely, 100% certifiably, a dead  duck."  

The vet turned to his computer  terminal, hit a few keys and produced a bill, which  he handed to the woman.  

The duck's  owner, still in shock, took the bill. "$150!" she  
cried, "$150 just to tell me my duck is  dead!"  

The vet shrugged, "I'm sorry. If  you had just taken my word for it, the bill would  have been $20, but,



Are You READY For This?

 with the *Lab Report and the Cat  Scan, it's now $150."  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












*


----------



## patcap (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL!!!  Something smells in here!!  Could it be that stinker??  It still made me laugh!!


----------



## nate_46 (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh man it caught me off guard!!!!  I usually see it coming, but this time I didn't.  Good one, I'll be sharing it tomorrow.


----------



## alx (Sep 14, 2009)

Sad,but true..I have close relative who is dynamite surgeon....It is sad what people pay.........let alone animals...........for freeeeeeeeee




That is funny though beer..............


----------



## smokeguy (Sep 14, 2009)

That was a good one!


----------

